# Riding the North Riding days 4 & 5



## taximan (13 Aug 2013)

*Day 4 Bungdale Head to Newton on Rawcliffe.*



A gloomy start to the day at Bungdale Head Farm.​​


_Route Followed A170 to Pickering, then u/c to
Newton-on-Rawcliffe. 
Distance 22.3 miles 
Difficulty Easy
Weather Wet start but improved steadily.
Company John _



The night of Sunday/Monday was almost none stop rain and some of it was very heavy too. I expected to spend an uncomfortable night in a damp sleeping bag because the tent that I was using was a 5 year old budget tent bought from Argus. I have never had a lot of confidence in it and knew that one day I would regret not buying a better tent, however this was not that day, the little tent coped extremely well with the rain and all night, I was warm and dry although I did not sleep much because of the noise of the rain hammering down. During a lull in the rain I took the opportunity to make a dash to the WC and I was amazed just how dark it was, without a single light to be seen and a heavy cloud cover it was totally black. If my torch had failed I would have spent half the night fumbling around the field looking for my tent. I honestly could not see a thing. Next morning it was still raining but after a short discussion we decided to break camp and carry to our next destination near Pickering where we knew that at least we could get a decent meal and a pint or two of good beer. Once packed we were soon on our way and quickly got to Helmsley where, after shedding our dripping jackets we treat ourselves to a full English breakfast before continuing on our way. as yesterday we stuck to the main road even though the traffic was a little heavier. As we progressed, the rain began to ease and finally it stopped altogether and with some relief we were able to take off our waterproofs and dry out as we continued our journey. The last two or three miles was once again a steady uphill drag but eventually we arrived at the white Swan at Newton on Rawcliffe. There was no-one around so we pitched in the same spot as on our last visit earlier in the year and settled the bill later when we went to the pub for a meal. incidentally, that meal was probably the best steak pie that I have ever had and when washed down with a couple of pints of Timothy Taylor's Golden Best, it rounded the day off quite nicely. ........................ 
*Day 5 Newton on Rawcliffe to Whitby.*

_Route Newton on Rawcliffe- Egton Bridge-Grosmont-Whitby 
Distance 19.6 Miles
Difficulty Moderate
Weather Fine & Sunny
Company John._


Only a short ride over the North Yorkshire Moors today. I have to admit that I was struggling with the hills and getting frustrated with myself, especially on the climb out of Wheeldale Gill. It was set in my mind that I was going to drop onto my granny ring and just spin steadily up. What actually happened was as soon as the gradient became steep, my legs simply would not turn the pedals and once again I was taking the bike for a walk. Once on the moor top it was much better although we were still dogged with the wind which seemed to have veered again, although it was not nearly as strong as it had been. We caught our first glimpse of Whitby from Egton Moor before descending to Egton Bridge then on to Grosmont for Coffee before the last few miles back home
 


​

​

​

​

​


----------

